# Hitman Fights August 15th @ Pomona Fairplex



## Caged Ink (Jul 2, 2009)

Hitman Fights August 15th @ Pomona Fairplex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARsXzR99lO0

This is going to be the most extreme event ever to hit Southern California. Caged Ink will consist of something that has never been brought together under one roof. It's a Tattoo Expo with Extreme sports such as FMX, BMX, Skating, Paintballing, Battle of the Bands, Surf Shops, Trucks, and many more extreme sports companies and athletes. To top it all off Hitman Fights will be hosting an MMA Cage Fight!

Fighters interested in competing in this event, Sponsors, to reserve a booth at the Expo, tickets, or general questions please call (310) 303-4319


----------

